# Synology DS218 oder DS218+



## Schleifer (26. Dezember 2017)

Ho Ho Ho,

ich beschäftige mich jetzt schon ne Zeit mit der Suche nach einem neuen NAS. Nachdem meine DS215J als Backup-Lösung auf Wunsch unseres IT-lers ins Büro gewandert ist, brauche ich nun eine Neue. Da ich über die DS215J mit Synology vertraut bin, solls auch wieder eine von Synology werden.

Anwendungsbereich:
- Fotos, Musik, Filme (300GB, >80% Fotos) für die Familie zugänglich machen. Sei es auf Smartphone, TV (lokal) oder PC/ Notebook. Zugriffe von verschiedenen Rechnern übers Internet, teils aus dem EU-Ausland.
- 1 oder 2 Überwachungskameras (Indoor)
- flüssige 4K@60fps Wiedergabe. Aktuell zwar kein Thema, wird aber absehbar eines werden
- ggf. irgendwann vielleicht womöglich als Mailserver für max. 5 Privat-Konten

Ziel:
Hatte früher die Freeware Version der Dropbox genutzt und fand's klasse. Mit dem Kauf der DS215J bin ich dann performance seitig ins Tal der Tränen gestürzt. Das neue NAS soll also deutlich fixer sein, als die DS215J. Preislich ist, aufgrund meines begrenzten Anwendungsbereichs, 300€+- (ohne HDD) die Schmerzgrenze.

Hab jetzt die DS218, 218Play und 218+ ins Auge gefasst. Alle sind wohl für meine Zwecke ausreichend. Die 218Play hab ich für jedoch schon fast ausgeschlossen, aufgrund des nur 1GB RAM. Vielleicht würden auch 1GB reichen, aber so groß ist der Preissprung zur 218 und damit zu 2GB RAM dann auch nicht. Bleibt also die Frage: 218 oder 218+ bzw. im Endeffekt: 2,0-2,5 GHz Intel x86 Dualcore (DS218+) vs 1,4GHz ARM Quadcore (DS218). Was wiegt letztlich schwerer: Zwei zusätzliche Kerne oder der deutlich schnellere Takt? Die Möglichkeit des erweiterbaren RAMs der 218+ ist für mich glaube ich uninteressant. Soll laut Tests und Youtube Videos von Interesse sein, wenn viele User parallel zugreifen, oder VM laufen - beides bei mir kein Thema. 

Ich komme lt. den Tests und Videos einfach auf keinen grünen Zweig, ob nun die 218 oder die 218+ besser für meine Zwecke geeignet ist. Ich tendiere zur 218+, aber der Dualcore sowie die Angabe von Synology (siehe Link unten) nur 4K@30fps transcodieren zu können (hab kein Plan ob das mal nötig sein sollte) schrecken mich dann doch ab.

Wisst Ihr Rat? Danke schonmal

Produkte | Synology Inc.


EDIT: Grad noch gesehen: Lt. Synology kann der Cloud Station Server der DS218 nur max. 100.000 Dateien synchronisiert halten. Meine 300GB Daten sind bereits jetzt rd. 59.000 Dateien - und eine neue Kamera ist grad in Planung. Kann das deren Ernst sein? Ein (max.) 2x12TB NAS anzubieten, dass dann nur 100.000 Dateien synchron halten kann? Nicht jeder nutzt diese Dinger als reine Daten-Backups.


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2017)

Ist 4K Transcodieren überhaupt ein Thema?
Ein aktueller 4K TV oder BD-Player sollte das auch ohne abspielen können.
Wobei die Filme dann praktisch eh soviel Speicher fressen das man dafür vermutlich ein eigenes NAS bräuchte


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. Dezember 2017)

Lese Dir mal lieber erst mal den Test durch !

Synology DS218j & DS218play im Test: Etwas mehr Takt allein reicht nicht mehr - ComputerBase

Wenn dann eh nur das 218 von den von Dir genannten. 


> Für 35 Euro mehr steht jedoch bereits die DS218 zum Verkauf, die neben mehr RAM mit DSM 6.2 auch das ............


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Dezember 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ist 4K Transcodieren überhaupt ein Thema?
> Ein aktueller 4K TV oder BD-Player sollte das auch ohne abspielen können.
> Wobei die Filme dann praktisch eh soviel Speicher fressen das man dafür vermutlich ein eigenes NAS bräuchte



Ich hab so ne WD cloud Festplatte.....die hat 3tb, ist im Netzwerk mit 1gb angebunden und schafft im lesen und schreiben knapp 110mb/s.

Habe da einige 4k demovideos in sehr hoher Qualität mit HDR etc drauf und laeuft ohne Probleme direkt über den TV gestreamt.

Also sollte so ne "eigenbauloesung" für wesentlich mehr Geld und Aufwand das ja auch hin bekommen


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2017)

Wie groß sind denn da deine Demos im Vergleich zur Laufzeit?
Ich denke der Speicherplatz wird extrem unterschätzt.


----------



## chaotium (26. Dezember 2017)

Also ne eigenbau alternative ist keine Lösung?

Für 300 Euronen kannste schon ein hochwertigen Server zusammentackern. Zudem haste auch kaum Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten.
Ich bin vom 214J auf ein 415play auf ein eigenbau server. Nie wieder ein fertig nas XD


----------



## Schleifer (27. Dezember 2017)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!

@Abductee: Keine Ahnung ob 4K Transformation ein Thema ist. Ich kann Dir aus dem Stand einen PC zusammenstellen und bauen (wie die meisten hier im Forum), aber wenns um Datei Formate von TVs usw usw. geht ("... unterstützt jedoch kein Plex..." "oh das wär mir aber wichtig...") bin ich komplett aufgeschmissen. Musste mich erstmal informieren was Plex überhaupt ist. Hab mich noch nicht entschieden, ob ich sowas brauche.  Hab halt nur keine Lust später ohne XY dazustehen mit dem Wissen "hätte ich mich damals nur mehr informiert".

Gemäß dem Artikel hört sich die DS218 ja verlockend an. Später gibt's dann noch ein Update für das BTRFS Format - falls ich es mal brauchen sollte. Wie Plex...

@xtrame90: Ne, kein Eigenbau. Das NAS soll mehr oder weniger Plug&Play mäßig funktionieren. U.a. die Smartphone Apps von Synology sind schon ganz schick. War genug Arbeit diese Apps Freundin und Eltern beizubringen. Da bastel ich jetzt nicht noch selbst.


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du Plex nicht kennst, brauchst du es wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
Der Video-Dienst von Synology inkl. der Apps auf den Endgeräten funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## chaotium (27. Dezember 2017)

BTRF hat sogar schon meine alte 415play xD


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Dezember 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wie groß sind denn da deine Demos im Vergleich zur Laufzeit?
> Ich denke der Speicherplatz wird extrem unterschätzt.



Datenrate sind so bei knapp 60 MByte /s.....geht aber auch noch mehr


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2017)

Dann hätte ein 90min Film ~324GB 
Auf einer 10TB HDD könnte man dann lächerliche 28 Filme abspeichern.


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Dezember 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dann hätte ein 90min Film ~324GB
> Auf einer 10TB HDD könnte man dann lächerliche 28 Filme abspeichern.



Naja, deswegen nutzen ich die auch nur für selstgedrehte Urlaubs und familienvideos.....auch in 4k aber nur so 15mb/s maximal^^

Und dann halt noch Fotos und Dokumente......
Wer 10tb braucht für Videos, hat entweder unglaublich viele familiencideos oder zieht eh illegal blue Ray rips :/


----------



## Schleifer (27. Dezember 2017)

ja bzgl. 4K dachte ich auch eher an so Dinge wie die neuen Action Cams, die zunehmend 4K@60 beherrschen, womit das Ganze erst interessant wird. Da mein Leben aber aktuell und absehbar nicht so viel Action haben wird, reichen mir 6TB erstmal. 

Falls hier jemand nochmal reinguckt und, wie ich, über diese ominöse 100.000er Grenze (siehe mein Startpost) stoplern sollte: Die 218 sowie 218Play kann max. 100.000 Ordner verwalten. Damit sollte man erstmal hinkommen. Ich zumindest


----------

